
It's time to not go to work.. - nreece
http://www.thump.in/files/economictimes_awards_fullsize.jpg
======
pantsd
Maybe I'm a bit too cynical, I think the message is awesome, but what is his
motivation?

------
nreece
Some critical and inspiring words (print ad) from Narayana Murthy, one of the
founders of Infosys Technologies, one of India's largest IT companies with
offices in 22 countries and 104,850 professionals working for them.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N._R._Narayana_Murthy>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infosys_Technologies>

